# Samba 4 file permissions error



## ICSRunningFool (Jun 24, 2020)

Samba newbie here.

Setting up a test box with Samba as a member server.  From windows computer management I can control the share access for Window Domain users/groups of a share, but I cannot set permissions for individual  files. I get a "Unable to save permission changes on test.txt Access is denied" Window Error Popup.

Have 2 test shares setup in /etc/fstab, FStype = msdosfs and ntfs using ntfs-3g. Neither let me control individual file permissions.

Not sure where to start. I do not have any adduser script in my smb4.conf file. Not sure if I need it, or what it should be.

FreeBSD 12.1, Samba 4.10-4
Thanx
Allan


----------

